# What's the free gift MAC gives?



## CafeAlaStef (Aug 5, 2008)

I had a bad experience at a MAC counter, and emailed MAC with a complaint.  They sent me an email back saying as a sorry, they were going to send me a "free gift" - anyone know what this gift usually is?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 5, 2008)

Something from the permanent collection. It won't be a foundation, concealer or powder though because they don't know your shade. Probably eyeshadow, lipgloss or fluidline.


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 5, 2008)

I know a lot of people get Honesty eyeshadow... You never know though, could be anything!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 5, 2008)

some people have got oil blotting sheets


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 5, 2008)

I got a lip conditioner stick after sending an email to compliment a mac artist


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I know a lot of people get Honesty eyeshadow... You never know though, could be anything!_

 
Haha, that's kind of an ironic choice...


----------



## flawlessbylisa (Aug 5, 2008)

I wrote in once to complain. I informed them that I left the store in protest and didn't make my purchase. They were kind enough to send it to me free.


----------



## JediFarfy (Aug 9, 2008)

I've received 2 lip conditions for two different emails (a compliment and a complaint).

JF


----------



## panther27 (Aug 9, 2008)

I received clear lipglass(for a compliment)and Electric Coral pigment for a complaint that my counter did not get all of Heatherette.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 9, 2008)

ive gotten mascara, shadow, eyeliner, lipgloss


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

I got Moonstone lip gelee...that was for a compliment to my MA


----------



## SuSana (Aug 9, 2008)

I got Woodwinked e/s for a compliment.


----------



## fjc62701 (Aug 9, 2008)

They let me choose something worth $25.00 to purchase online, when a customer service associate over the phone hung up on me. And I got Lola Devine nailaquer, and Blacktrack Fluidline..I think that, that was really nice of them.


----------



## pahblov (Aug 10, 2008)

I got Pink Freeze e/s for sending in praise!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 10, 2008)

i got moonstone lipgelee for sending them a happy note about an ma at my counter.


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Aug 10, 2008)

I got a lip gelle for a compliment I gave to a SA at Macys.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 10, 2008)

do they always send you stuff? Do they write back to you're emails and tell you they'll be sending you something?

Just wondering because i sent them 2 emails last week and haven't received a reply. One was with a feedback to a product (the shade selection for pale women, and the common complain of this being too yellow) and then a separate email with one mua complaint, and two muas that are absolutely fantastic. I'm not looking for free stuff, but i always like to get a personalized reply.


----------



## maclove1 (Aug 10, 2008)

it pays to complain and say thanks ,i love mac even more now
/dosent abuse this info .


----------



## fingie (Aug 12, 2008)

I've written MAC twice, I think both times being a compliment and I received a Plushlash mascara the first time and a Boot Black liquid e/l the second time.


----------



## mysteryflavored (Aug 13, 2008)

I sent in praise for the MA I had last week and didn't hear anything about a free gift in the response. Did they stop doing this?


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Aug 13, 2008)

Even worse:  i sent in a compliment about my MA and Mac said they would send me a gift....but never did!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 13, 2008)

I received blot papers after sending in a complaint.


----------



## miss_supra (Aug 13, 2008)

I got lip conditioner once


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 14, 2008)

I got a clear lipglass for a compliment. And a mascara X for a complaint about a MA being very unprofessional and rude :<


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 14, 2008)

So for people who have done this more than once, do you guys do it because you'll get a free gift? Cus I see on here some people are asking if it has stopped now,obviously expecting the free gift. Thats kind of messed up. I've written to them before and when I send in a compliment I dont include my personal info because I am not looking for anything free. Maybe thats just me.


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SnowWhiteQueen* 

 
_Even worse:  i sent in a compliment about my MA and Mac said they would send me a gift....but never did!!_

 
I find that it takes them awhile, almost a whole month for something to come.  Funny thing is when I get the letter saying I'm getting a gift _after_ the gift has come in!

I've written in a handful of times but only got gifts on three occasions, each time compliments on a counter.  I got Entice l/g, blotting papers and Slicked Pink lipgelee.


----------



## kobri (Aug 14, 2008)

I had not idea they did this. I sent in a compliment about my local store and I just got an email saying thanks for letting us know and how they were going to reward the employees or something. I thought that was great, didn't know other people were getting free product!


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 14, 2008)

I sent a compliment letter, it was over a page long and really detailed, talking about my local MAC and all the amazing ladies who work there and what great role models they are. I didnt write it to get anything, but they sent me a strobe lip conditioner, which was nice. All I really wanted was for the store to get my letter so they could know how much they mean to my mom and I, they eventually did get it and were very greatful, that was all the thanks I needed


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 14, 2008)

i wrote 2 messages at the same time.
one was a complaint about the foundation; i said that all their shades were yellowy on my skin and that i had heard a lot of fair skinned women complaining about this. I said it sucked that we were all missing out ona great product.

The second letter was a 3 in one. 
One complaint for an mua that gave me a subpar makeover. She did red lips on me, and by the time i got hope they started to bleed. turns out she put a slim shine on top of them, which she said (a couple months later) would make red lips bleed. She sold me that product at makeover.  Months later i wanted russian red lipglass, she gave me the lipstick (which i already had). I couldnt return it cause i bought it at a store on mycredit, and dont live close to the store at all. 

I then compliment two muas. Both are wonderful, and i cannot say enough nice things about them. 

I only write about people who's names i know, so i know that the cc or complimets go to the right people. 


I recieved word back about the foundation comment (they'd pass it along), but not on the complaint/compliments one.


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_So for people who have done this more than once, do you guys do it because you'll get a free gift? Cus I see on here some people are asking if it has stopped now,obviously expecting the free gift. Thats kind of messed up. I've written to them before and when I send in a compliment I dont include my personal info because I am not looking for anything free. Maybe thats just me._

 
As one of those who've commented several times, I don't send them in to get anything but I do hope for something in the back of my mind simply because others have mentioned they did.  My main reason to send in comments is to let MAC know how fabulous the girls at my counter are.  As for adding in personal info, I didn't the first time and they asked me for it anyway to send me the gift.

I don't know how this whole process works, especially since I didn't get a gift response to each comment.  I thought it was how long the comment was - I can get wordy! - but I've never sent in something a page long.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Either way, I want MAC to know how great some of their artists are and for those artists to get the credit they deserve.  I brought in some small stuff for the girls there too once to show them my appreciation.


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 15, 2008)

I've complimented various counters before, purely because I thought I received exceptionally great service and I wanted to let MAC know what a great job their employees were doing and just that I was very happy with my purchases. 

I already knew at the time the free gift does not apply in the UK, so that was certainly not a motive. I received a very nice email back thanking me for my comments and my time. I don't understand why anyone would really want to purposefully send in emails whether they be compliments or complaints for the gifts. But if comments are justified and MAC offers a free gift there's no reason to turn it down in my mind.

I think MAC as a company does an awful lot for its customers, for example the live chat facility is fantastic and so really we don't need anything more in the way of freebies.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Aug 17, 2008)

I e-mailed to say ___ is awesome. That's literally all that I said, I figured it was the least I could do because one particular girl is always so nice to me. I got a pro-lash. Really wasn't expecting anything, so it was nice.


----------



## MissMarley (Aug 17, 2008)

I was shocked to get a free blacktrack in response to a compliment on my fave ma- i always compliment artists who do a good job b/c it means so much when someone sends in a compliment to me- i usually send it to their store AND to mac so they'll definitely be recognized. i want good mas to get as much recognition as possible, because our job can really suck sometimes.


----------



## greeneyes81 (Aug 18, 2008)

I've sent numerous complimentary emails (and one complaint, but nothing major) and never rec'd anything. I don't care though, as long as they know that I love MAC, that's good enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although, one time when iwas still on MUA i posted a question about the "free gift" and about 20 people starting harassing me, saying that I only cared about getting free stuff and not giving a real compliment to MAC. that wasn't the case at all - and that was also the reason I left MUA, all the catty girls who live to harass others via messageboard.


----------

